
Get A Drip 'fertility' IV that costs £250 withdrawn from sale - HarveyKandola
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-48839108
======
luckylion
Also available: "Cure for Hangover, not Quite, Get A Drip's Party IV Can Offer
Much Needed Hangover Relief & Restores Your Body’s Natural Balance" Party Drip
IV Package £125 Key Ingredients Party Pack Saline* Potassium Calcium
Bicarbonate

